# Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))



## Fluni81 (21. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ach ja, ich bin übrigens Antje, bin 29 Jahre alt und wohne südlich von Hamburg..

Wir haben uns letztes Jahr ein Haus gekauft, mit dazugehörigem Teich. 
In Nov war es soweit und wir sind eingezogen..da sah es so aus 

 

Vorweg, wir sind blutige Teichanfänger
Die Vorbesitzer des Hauses haben uns dringlich gewarnt, nicht mehr zu füttern. Ham wir auch nicht gemacht, und die Seerosenblätter wegzumachen, wenn sie sich leicht lösen lassen. Auch das haben wir getan und zusätzlich zu der Bambus-Nylon-Konstruktion gegen __ Fischreiher abgebaut...Zusätzlich haben wir alle Pflanzen gekürzt die aus dem Wasser rausguckten. 



Dann sah es lange Zeit so aus:shock

 

Wir haben die Pumpe den ganzen Winter laufen lassen, haben zusätzlich einen Styroporblock mit Loch versehn und dort ein Plastikrohr reingesteckt (laut Baumarkmensch das einzig sinnvolle um den Teich an einer Stelle eisfrei zu halten). Er blieb auch den ganzen Winter über am Lauf direkt offen, egal wie kalt es war..ich hab die Eisdicke gemessen, waren hier so ca 20cm



Was mich stört ist das Netz..weil es durch den Regen immer so schwer wird, das es auf dem Wasser zu liegen kommt..ich hab ein bissi Angst, das sich die Fischlis darin verfangen...apropos..ich hab kA was genau da so drin rumschwimmt

So sieht es zur Zeit aus, Bild hab ich gerade vor 5 Min gemacht:

 


Die Vorbesitzer sagten uns, das man den Fischen erst wieder Futter gibt, sobald das Wasser 12 Grad hat. Und dann bekommen sie alle paar Tage nen halben Löffel feine Haferflocken..ist das artgerecht?!?:shock

Sie sagten usn auch, das das Netzt erst wegdarf, wenn neue Teichrosenblätter gewachsen sind (man kann schon die Anfänge davon im Wasser sehn) und die Fische sich darunter verstecken können, da wir hinten sozusagen vom Garten aus mit kleiner flachen Zone ins Wasser starten, ideal für den Fischreiher zum anfliegen


Für Tips, Ideen, Anregungen bin ich total offen...

gruß antje


----------



## axel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Hallo Antje

Herzlich Willkommen 
:willkommen

Das ist ja schon mal eine schöne Vorstellung 
Mir gefällt Euer Teich ! 
Das das Netz nicht aufs Wasser hängt hab ich bei mir so gelöst .
Ich hab an einem Plastekanister 4 Schnüre befestigt und den Behälter mit den Schnüren in der Teichmitte fixiert . Dann hab ich noch ein paar Schnüre über den Kanister gespannt .
Über das Ganze dann das Teichnetz. Leider hab ich kein Foto .
Auf einem Foto sehe ich Goldfische . Vielleicht kannst mal näher heran mit dem Fotoapperat an die Fische .
An sonsten hast Du ja schon vom alten Teichbesitzer gute Tips bekommen 
Wenn bei Euch die Reiher kommen würd ich das Netz noch drauf lassen bis die Seerosenblätter groß sind . Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch noch ein Tonrohr als Versteck in den Teich legen .
Wenn die Fische an die Haferflocken gewöhnt sind und sie ihnen schmecken gib sie ihnen weiter.

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. März 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Hallo Antje,
herzlich willkommen hier!
Einige Dinge haben wir gemeinsam.... auch wir haben unseren Teich erst im letzten Jahr bekommen, ihn selbst angelegt, leben südlich von Hamburg , und haben u.a. ein paar Goldfische (Sarasa) im Teich.
Dir viel Spaß hier,
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## marcus18488 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Hallo Antje,

sieht sehr gut aus Euer Teich. Ihr habt wenigstens schon freie Sicht unter die Wasseroberfläche. Bei mir sieht es leider noch wie auf eurem 2. Bild aus, aber langsam schmilzt das Eis weg und ich hoffe, in ein paar Tagen kann ich auch mal reinschauen. 
Steck doch am Teichrand ein paar Holzstäbe rein und leg das Netz dann darauf. Dann liegt es nicht im Wasser und vor den fliegenden Ungeheuern (die es bei uns mangels Wasser zum Glück nicht gibt) hast du auch deine Ruhe

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Fluni81 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Hallo!

Das ist aber eine liebe Begrüßung hier!

So, hab am Rand jetzt ne wilde Konstruktion mit Steinen gebaut, um das Netz höher zu bekommen..ich fürchte aber beim nächsten starken Regenguß liegt es wieder drin

Mein Scahtzi miente jetzt, ob man evtl ein Alurohr quer über den Teich legt und das NEtz darüber legt...das müßte doch auch gehn...

Ich würd gern bessere BIlder der Fische machen..aber leide ist das Netz drüber, wenn ich näher ranzoome, hab ich nur Netz nix Fischli aufm BildD

Der eine davon ist schwarz und bekommt rote Flecken..den find ich am hübschesten             Und einer ist ziemlich groß, am Bauch rot und oben schwarz..den sieht man fast gar nicht..und son trotteliger weißer, kleiner schwimmt immer so dicht am Rand..Schatzi meint, den wird es wohl als erstes erwischen:shock

Echt? Die brauchen kein "richtiges" Fischfutter??

gruss antje


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Hallo Antje,

herzlich Willkommen. Wenn da wirklich nur drei Fische drin sind, brauchen die kein Futter.

Aber bitte korrgiere mal Dein Profil - der Teich hat garantiert keine 176.000 Liter sondern eher 10.000.

Du kannst ja spasseshalber mal ein paar Flöckchen auf die Oberfläche streuen und gucken was passiert. Da ist die Überraschung manchmal groß. Aber ob ich Haferflocken nehmen würde


----------



## Fluni81 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Ne, mein Mann hat ausgerechnet, das da 17.600l drin sein müßten
Wir haben schon 12 Fische gezählt, da sind aber auch einige Schwarze drin, die man auf den ersten Blick nicht so gut sehen kann..ich geh mal Profil ändern


----------



## Fluni81 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Huhu!

So sah es noch vor wenigen Wochen aus:
 



Nun hab ich einiges verändert, Pflanzen in Töpfe gepflanzt und heute haben wir eeendlich meine Leuchtkugeln aufgestellt...Schatzi hat sie sogar schon angeschlossen...
 


Nachdem wir das ganze ausufernde Grün entfernt hatten, haben wir den Rand komplett neu gestaltet 


Hinter den Kugeln seht ihr auch den umgepflanzten __ Buchsbaum 


Und nochmal weils so schön ist 




Hinten, rechts vor den Steinen bis zur Mitte haben wir eine groooße Stufe...ideal zum Bepflanzen..da sie steil abfällt, mag ich da nicht sooo gerne Sand legen, da fällt mir doch immer über den Rand, oder?!

Ich hab schon einige Pflanzen ins Auge gefasst, kann  mich aber nicht so entscheiden...die Stufe ist so ca 30-45cm tief.

ZB:

-Wassersterne (fänd ich gut, weil sie die dunkle Ecke etwas "aufhellen" würden)
-__ Pfennigkraut
-__ Hornkraut
-Lysimachia-Unterwasserbüsche (hab ich bei ebay entdeckt)


Gräser möchte ich wegen der Folie nicht so gerne ohne Eimer setzen...die würde ich an den Rand verbannen...und ich würde hinten alles zugewachsen haben...das möcht ich  nicht...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*



du kannst aus Steinen eine Art Mauer unter Wasser bauen, dahinter dann eine 10-15cm Schicht Sand auffüllen und dann pflanzen. Achte auf die verschiedenen Tiefezonen, danach kannst du dann die Pflanzen auswählen.

__ Hornkraut ist eine Unterwasserpflanzen, diese wird garnicht gepflanzt, sondern einfach in den Teich gelegt, das Hornkraut versinkt später und sorgt unter anderem für sauberes Wasser (wenn fischlos..)

Wassersterne: würde ich bei 5-10cm Tiefe am Rand des Teiches pflanzen, z.B in die Ritzen einer Stützmauer (wenn unter Wasser) pflanzen.

__ Pfennigkraut ist mehr eine Sumpfpflanze, wächst aber auch ins Wasser, ist aber für 35-40cm ungeeignet. 

""Lysimachia-Unterwasserbüsche sagt mir nichts 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eine Stützmauer unter Wasser bauen und im Gefälle Sand auffüllen, so hast du automatisch verschiedene Tiefezonen und du kannst eine große Pflanzenvielfalt ansiedeln.

[OT]Wo ist denn der Deko-Hirsch aus den ersten Bilder hin? [/OT]


----------



## Fluni81 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

..und noch ein paar im Dunkeln von eben


----------



## Fluni81 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Huhu Echinopsis

Das ist kein Dekohirsch..das ist RENate..ein vollwertiges Familienmitglied..die allerdings nur im Winter ihre Glanzzeit hat


Hmm, kann ich denn einfach so Steine auf die Folie legen?? Da hätt ich schon Bedenken..du meinst dann anhand von verschiedenen Steinhöhen wie Terrassen für Pflanzen machen?


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

[OT] die Dekokugeln scheinens dir angetan zu haben[/OT]


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Wichtig ist, dass die Steine nicht spitz sind sondern schön handlich geformt ohne Zacken.
Ich habe Teichvlies und eine ca. 5cm Schicht Sand daruntergepackt, darauf dann meine Steine gesetzt.


----------



## Fluni81 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

..jepp, die Dekokugeln find ich total klasse Weiblicher Giggel halt


Übrigens ist RENate im Winter auch illuminiert 





Teichflies drunter sollte kein Prob sein...hatte ich eh angedacht, damit die Pflanzen besser anwachsen können...


Was mich eher stört, ist das man bei klarem Wasser die Steine sehn kann


Ich dachte, das ich einfach "Unrterwasserpflanzen" kaufe und die dann einpflanze...so leicht isses denn doch nich


----------



## JoeBaxter (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Kombiniere deine eignen Anregung und die aus diesem Forum, machen meine Frau und Ich gerade es kommt eine ganze Menge brauchbares herraus . Und mann bemerkt nebenbei das man nicht allein mit den Problemen dasteht.
 lg aus den Norden


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Servus Antje




So könnte es auch gehen ....

Auf der Folie ein 100er Trainagerohr mit Innotec punktuell fixieren und mit Folienresten oder Ufermatte oder Vlies abdecken .... Substrat auffüllen, Pflanzen setzen .....


----------



## Fluni81 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Antje
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Huhu Helmut!

..das sieht gut aus..ich werd mal meinen  Mann fragen, weil ich nicht alles verstanden habe..aber so könnte mir das gefalllen..allerdings hätt ich gern, das die Fische da dann auch noch rankommen..bis jetzt haben sie meine Pflanzen nämlich verschont..ich hätt gern, das sie dann im "Gemüse" schwimmen können

gruss antje


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*



Fluni81 schrieb:


> Was mich eher stört, ist das man bei klarem Wasser die Steine sehn kann



Nicht unbedingt - ich sehe von meinen Steinmauern unter Wasser garnichtsmehr, das __ Hornkraut und Tannwedel hat alles zugewachsen


----------



## Fluni81 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Neue und ihr Teich ;O))*

Huhu!
Aber ich will nicht alles wieder so zuwuchern lassen, wies mal war


----------

